
FCC's net neutrality rules open door to new fee on Internet service - eplanit
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-broadband-fees-20150409-story.html#page=1
======
ikeboy
>That means the cost simply would be spread among more customers, and in many
cases a new broadband fee would be offset by a lower fee on a consumer's phone
bill.

Yeah, but we don't pay for phone service since we switched to GV and an
Obitalk router. I'd like to see someone explain why this is a good outcome and
has anything to do with NN.

